# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  سه رقم سه رقم جدا کردن اعداد با فست ریپورت.

## kamiloted

دوستان من میخوام تو گزارش فست ریپورتم سه رقم سه رقم مبالغم رو جدا کنم.
هر چی فرمت تغییر میدم نمیشه.
باید چکار کنم؟
ممنونم

----------


## juza66

سمت سی شارپ سه رقم سه رقم جدا کن پاسش بده به متغییرت در ریپورت

----------


## kamiloted

> سمت سی شارپ سه رقم سه رقم جدا کن پاسش بده به متغییرت در ریپورت


سمت سی شارپ میکنم.چون محاسبات روش انجام میشه.میگه استرینگه باید ریپلیس بشه برای ذخیره در بانک.
من اطلاعات دیتاگرید رو میفرستم به گزارش فست ریپورت.

----------


## mojtaba0912433

روش راست كليك كن قسمت قالب اگر فارسي هست كليك كن توي كادري كه باز ميشه قسمت اعداد تنظيماتش را ميتوني انجام بدي

----------


## kamiloted

> روش راست كليك كن قسمت قالب اگر فارسي هست كليك كن توي كادري كه باز ميشه قسمت اعداد تنظيماتش را ميتوني انجام بدي


ممنون.بالا هم نوشتم هرچی فرمت تغییر میدم انگار نه انگار

----------


## kamiloted

دوستان کسی بلد نیست؟

----------


## juza66

سلام

شما در ریپورت اطلاعات دیتاتیبل دریافت میکنی درست؟

حال شما قبل از اینکه دیتاتیبل رو پاس بدی به ریپورتت.

بیا یک حلقه ایجاد کن اون مقادیر مورد نظرت رو سه رقم سه رفم جدا کن و بعدش این دیتاتیبل رو پاس بده به ریپورت.


مستقیما دیتاگریدت رو پاس نده به ریپورتت

----------


## ژیار رحیمی

> ممنون.بالا هم نوشتم هرچی فرمت تغییر میدم انگار نه انگار


نوع داده شما باید عددی باشه تا فرمت به روش توضیح داده شده اعمال شود.در صورتی که نوع داده شما string هست با تابع های درون کار استیمول میشه به نوع عددی تبدیل و فرمت دهی شود

----------


## kamiloted

> سلام
> 
> شما در ریپورت اطلاعات دیتاتیبل دریافت میکنی درست؟
> 
> حال شما قبل از اینکه دیتاتیبل رو پاس بدی به ریپورتت.
> 
> بیا یک حلقه ایجاد کن اون مقادیر مورد نظرت رو سه رقم سه رفم جدا کن و بعدش این دیتاتیبل رو پاس بده به ریپورت.
> 
> 
> مستقیما دیتاگریدت رو پاس نده به ریپورتت


من برای اینکه 30تا ریپورت دارم و هرکدوم 6 تا 7تا قیمت دارن.خیلی اذیت میشم.
ممنونم

----------


## kamiloted

> نوع داده شما باید عددی باشه تا فرمت به روش توضیح داده شده اعمال شود.در صورتی که نوع داده شما string هست با تابع های درون کار استیمول میشه به نوع عددی تبدیل و فرمت دهی شود


تغییر دادم اما اعمال نشد.ممنونم

----------


## kamiloted

دوستان راهی نیست دیتا گرید رو سه رقم جدا کنم

----------


## mojtaba0912433

اون فايل فست ريپورت را بزار اينجا

----------


## kamiloted

> اون فايل فست ريپورت را بزار اينجا


کدوم منظور شماست؟

----------


## parsaei

توی تنظیمات آبجکتی که قراره نمایشش بده (درون FastReport) عبارت #,# را بنویس. اگه نشد #,## را بنویس

----------


## isaac23

ببین اینجوری نیست
فقط در کادر پایین Format String اینو قرار بده ##,# باید مشکلت حل بشه

----------

